# Map of "Elfie Across America" facilitators



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

I created this map to help facilitate the connections to get Elfiie from trixiwick to Aintlifegrand. We're gonna need a bunch more folks on board to get this to cover any significant part of the US. If you want your location placed on the map either as a volunteer to transport the evil little guy or just as an HT member, PM me with your zip code and I'll add you to the map.

If you're already on the map and I've missed your location, post a more accurate description and I'll move you...

Let's have some fun with this!!

Bill

Oh ya, just click on the blue exclamation mark icon to see who's who. Ignore the red ones, I have no clue what they are....

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...3,-94.306641&spn=28.138815,59.765625&z=4&om=1


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Great map Bill.  

I had no idea so many were in the northeast. Do you all have homesteading get togethers?


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah! I made the map.

Maw Kettle, I have a Brother in Law in Tuscon, so we could do a hand off of Elfie without a problem.

Nikki


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

cowgirlone said:


> Great map Bill.
> 
> I had no idea so many were in the northeast. Do you all have homesteading get togethers?


Actually there are several annual get togethers in the NE / midwest and occasional spontaneous one time ones. ZealYouthGuy sponsored one about this time last year for basically Ohio, but I think some folks from PA and IN came - I couldn't make it...

I think as the map matures, we're going to be surprised at the geographic distribution if we get enough folks to get on board... How close did I get your icon?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

mama2littleman said:


> Yeah! I made the map.
> 
> Maw Kettle, I have a Brother in Law in Tuscon, so we could do a hand off of Elfie without a problem.
> 
> Nikki


Nikki, it's easy to get folks really close to their location when I have a city/town reference LOL. Did I get you on the right side of the city?


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

bill in oh said:


> Nikki, it's easy to get folks really close to their location when I have a city/town reference LOL. Did I get you on the right side of the city?


Actually, I'm on the West side of the City. I can spit and hit New Mexico. BUt, It's close enough for me. I'm not picky.

Nikki


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL
If you've been there long, I've driven through your neighborhood probably 100 or so times - I lived in Ruidoso for 7 years.
You are properly placed now...


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

bill in oh said:


> Actually there are several annual get togethers in the NE / midwest and occasional spontaneous one time ones. ZealYouthGuy sponsored one about this time last year for basically Ohio, but I think some folks from PA and IN came - I couldn't make it...
> 
> I think as the map matures, we're going to be surprised at the geographic distribution if we get enough folks to get on board... How close did I get your icon?


You got me right.... at least an hour from anywhere.  
Now I remember ZealYouthGuy's get together, looked like fun.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I assume I am the point smack dab in central WI but keep in mind I can make the jouney anywhere across that line from east to west....Green Bay to Minneapolis.
I have "family" across that entire route.
And I could even stop by Ardie's for a photo shoot (if she's willing).

And I see zookeeper16 is reading right now----so maybe she would pose, too


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

That's it. I'm calling Homeland Insecurity. :nono:


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Add me please. I live in Randolph County, Arkansas. That's in the northeast corner.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

tallpines said:


> I assume I am the point smack dab in central WI


If I got your location wrong, just give me a bit more info and I'll correct it. Some of the icons were placed based on where folks said they were willing to travel, not necessarily where they were located, so I could have missed by a long shot. PM me if you'd rather not post it here - you certainly wouldn't be the only one LOL...


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Bladesmith said:


> That's it. I'm calling Homeland Insecurity. :nono:


Call away - I'll track their agents, too LOL


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

add us!
northeast corner of Cheyenne county, Nebraska.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Pretty close Bill. I'm a little farther north in a small town called Edwards. So far, I seem to be the only NY'er.....

Michelle


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Alright!!!! 26 of about 19,000 members
:rotfl:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Add mw too. The only problem is I have 2 locations. Casper Wyoming is where I live but the Homestead we are fixing up is just south of Roundup Montana.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Problem solved.... Thanks for gettin' on board...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

bill in oh said:


> If I got your location wrong, just give me a bit more info and I'll correct it. Some of the icons were placed based on where folks said they were willing to travel, not necessarily where they were located, so I could have missed by a long shot. PM me if you'd rather not post it here - you certainly wouldn't be the only one LOL...


I'm near Stanley, Wi (zip---54768)----little town midway between Green Bay and Minneapolis, on Highway 29.......or between Wausau and Eau Claire.
I'm willing to travel anywhere along the 300 mile route from east to west, and 50 miles on either side of that line----cause I have parents and children that I can visit along the way.

Asking people to give their Zip coda may help you put them in the correct area more easily.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't know much about GPS technology,,,,but....is it possible to attach a GPS locator to "Elfie" to help track him?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My zip code would put me 10 miles east of where I am. Southwest corner of Franklin Co, Ohio. Dh has offered to take Elfie on a tour of the concrete wall plant. He says they have a really big concrete saw there!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I am between CowgirlOne and Oggie if Elfie needs to travel in that direction.....Helena Okla in Alfalfa County

ETA ZIP Code----73741


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

tallpines
I didn't miss by much!!
I test drove the zip code route - but counties are a bit more general and less revealing for the folks that cherish their privacy....


Anyone that doesn't mind offering a zip code - tallpines is right it does save me a step or two...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Great job Bill!!!! It should make it easier to facilitate the Elfie transfer. I'm not sure which zip code you used for me, but probably my work zip code is easier - 15825 in Brookville. Brookville has Interstate 80 that runs right through it and Brookville has lots of restaurants. Arby's, Burger King, China Wok (Chinese), Dairy Queen, Gilbert's (A sit down family restaurant with big buffet), Kentucky Fried Chicken, McDonald's, Pizza Hut, Subway and 2 truck stops. The person transporting Elfie gets to pick where we eat on my tab!

Or, if I need to meet someone halfway from their home, I can do that too. Just let me know who will transfer to me, and who I transfer to. At any rate, I'm buying a meal for the deliverer!!

By the way, is there any time limit on how long you keep Elfie? I can think of a couple places to get pictures with him because we are going to have a record book along with him, correct? Elfie across America!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Michael

I moved you from "NW PA" to Brookville - short trip LOL
I'm not aware of any discussion about a time limit for the "passing of the evil one", but I suppose we should be at least cognizant of Aintlifegrand's ownership and anticipation of taking [permanent] possession of the elf as well as scheduling for the person you would deliver him to. I bracketed 'permanent' because I could foresee her insisting that trixiwick take him back after having him in her (Aintlifegrand) possession for a few hours, days or weeks....

Elfie Across America - The Series

ROFLMAO :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

ETA - I have a second map set up to track the actual route, exchanges and misc comments and info for Elfie's odyssey. If you click on the icons, an ID and dialog will appear and should allow us to document the progression with comments specific to each individual transfer and each leg of the journey in an interactive sort of way. I'll field the dialog from folks and post it in their "icon dialog box" similarly to the current map. (I pirated the comments from the Elfie Across America thread. Such as yours regarding buying lunch and Shygal's regarding putting a bag over Elfie's head).

PS: It might be more appropriate for the person DELIVERING the evil spirit to buy lunch for the person willing to relieve them of the burden...

:rotfl:


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

tallpines said:


> I don't know much about GPS technology,,,,but....is it possible to attach a GPS locator to "Elfie" to help track him?


LOL - I suspect the technology exists, but I'M not knowledgeable enough to implement it (It's part of my 'original ignorance' that I haven't chosen to alleviate). You might check in with the folks on the Computer Questions forum....


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Will Elfie be in a box? Maybe we can each add a pic to the box of Elfie on, in or near our homes, or a point of interest in our state?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Sue - I don't know of anyone suggesting Elfie travel in a box, however Shygal has indicated that she will put a bag over his head... I think that in the age of digital photography and given the nature of Elfie's journey, that posting photos in a thread would be more 'instant gratification' for all involved. If folks put paper photos in a box or envelope accompanying the evil creature, only the downline folks involved would benefit. Ultimately what I'd like to see is a photo storage site such as Photobucket set up with a collection of digital images of Elfie's journey so that anyone that was so inclined could download and print 'em out... I'm trying to figure out a way that this could be done without jeopardizing the individual images and subjecting them to misuse via internet lowlifes. I'd hate to feel responsible for Elfie's image showing up on a XXX rated porn site....


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

bill in oh said:


> Sue - I don't know of anyone suggesting Elfie travel in a box, however Shygal has indicated that she will put a bag over his head... I think that in the age of digital photography and given the nature of Elfie's journey, that posting photos in a thread would be more 'instant gratification' for all involved. If folks put paper photos in a box or envelope accompanying the evil creature, only the downline folks involved would benefit. Ultimately what I'd like to see is a photo storage site such as Photobucket set up with a collection of digital images of Elfie's journey so that anyone that was so inclined could download and print 'em out... I'm trying to figure out a way that this could be done without jeopardizing the individual images and subjecting them to misuse via internet lowlifes. I'd hate to feel responsible for Elfie's image showing up on a XXX rated porn site....



I suggest she leave Elfie as is, save for maybe him wearing a Tshirt with some LED lights that say, "Elfie, 2007 US tour" and few wires....


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Bladesmith said:


> I suggest she leave Elfie as is, save for maybe him wearing a Tshirt with some LED lights that say, "Elfie, 2007 US tour" and few wires....


Oggie - You got a pic of Elfie in jail?
Anyone know of a good elf attorney?

:rotfl:


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill,

If you want to narrow me down a bit more, I am in zipcode 54557, N.W. Corner of Vilas County, Wisconsin.

I can pick up or deliver from/to the UP of Michigan, or south to TallPines and Ardie, might even be willing to venture over towards Minnesota!

Margie


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

We're on Hwy. 65 north of Harrison, Boone County, Arkansas - zip 72601. Who's responsible for time and places of swapouts? 

A suggestion: Everyone should take a picture of Elfie with themselves, and one of him at a point of interest - be it some well know monument, tourist spot, or simply a highway sign with the name of his nearest location on it - like "Welcome to Anywhere" signs. If nothing else, have a local paper with nate and place named in the picture. Good idea?

Marlene


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow...What a great map Bill! Thanks for such a cool idea..

The zip code the Elfie's new home is 71032...I can pick up in SWest Ark, Texas, or NorthEast Ms. 

What fun.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Wow...What a great map Bill! Thanks for such a cool idea..
> 
> The zip code the Elfie's new home is 71032...I can pick up in SWest Ark, Texas, or NorthEast Ms.
> 
> What fun.


Thanks - I had you pretty close, too.... beginner's luck...


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Heck, why not just attach a flippin GPS TO Elfie, so you can find him, anytime, day or night.

Hopefully, it'll give you enough time to get out of the house before he catches you and eats your soul.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Since my soul is saved...I'm not too worried about that...


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Since my soul is saved...I'm not too worried about that...



They all say that right up and until it's sitting, cold and lonely, on Ritz Cracker, sprayed with Cheez-Whiz.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bladesmith said:


> They all say that right up and until it's sitting, cold and lonely, on Ritz Cracker, sprayed with Cheez-Whiz.



LOl...the visual was too funny...


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Can I join? I'd be glad to see him through part of his trip. I'm in Travis County, TX 78749. (Austin)
I'd be glad to snap a pic of me dangling him over Lake Travis with a cinder block tied to his leg/neck...whatever...

I will keep the crackers and cheez-whiz away from him though!


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

mama2littleman said:


> Yeah! I made the map.
> 
> Maw Kettle, I have a Brother in Law in Tuscon, so we could do a hand off of Elfie without a problem.
> 
> Nikki


Nikki...that works for me!

But, in looking at the map, who am I going to GIVE him to or GET him from????

We're a little short on California, Nevada, Utah and Colorado.......

Although, if its July before he gets here (and assuming he doesn't melt)...a nice trip up to Wyoming or Oregon might be in the cards.

Bill - are you actually going to plot his exact route from Trixi to ALG? Once everybody's on board?

Jill


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Please add me; I'm in NE Arkansas. Jonesboro, Craighead County.

Long Live Elfie!! :hobbyhors


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in Beaver County, PA half an hour from both OH and WV more or less, I could pick anywhere in this county and parts of Allegheny, Butler and Lawrence but would have to be evenings Mon, Tue and Wed anything else might be a hard swing due to work and school.


----------



## PBPitcher (Aug 15, 2005)

I live in Spencerville, Ohio - please add me to your map!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

MawKettle said:


> Bill - are you actually going to plot his exact route from Trixi to ALG? Once everybody's on board?
> Jill


That's the plan - I'll update the route map as information is made available to me - complete with little blue lines showing the connections (as the crow flies).


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> I'm in Beaver County, PA I could pick anywhere in this county and parts of Allegheny, Butler and Lawrence but would have to be evenings Mon, Tue and Wed anything else might be a hard swing due to work and school.


Well, my wife's brother and sister-in-law live in Butler and we do travel there from time to time. (Usually on the weekends.) I'm not sure how soon Elfie is going to be on the move (just how much longer can trixiwick put up with the evil or Ain'tlifegrand wait to get the evil?), but I know we do have a trip down to Butler once this month, probably once in November, and once in December.

Once home with the evil filling up our car, I could make a trip up North to Marienville to catch up with silentcrow.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> I'm in Beaver County, PA half an hour from both OH and WV more or less,


You're on the map based on PA near both states borders. Check for the location and if it's not pretty close get me a zip code... Sorry if I missed.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

hi Bill. I;m in the NE corner of the state.....if it matters much; such a small state.....but closer to RI than NY.

What are you gonna do out in the midwest? Looks like you need more people!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill, put me further south just below Rutland, if you zoom in on the Vermont map.
This is so silly its fun


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

suelandress said:


> hi Bill. I;m in the NE corner of the state.....if it matters much; such a small state.....but closer to RI than NY.


When you said the quiet corner, I figured NW LOL. I'll correct my incorrect assumption. Thank you for bringing it to my attention.



suelandress said:


> What are you gonna do out in the midwest? Looks like you need more people!


What am *I* going to do? *I'm* not the possessor of the possessed elf.... LOL I'm strictly the reporter..... Don't shoot the messenger... LOL


ETA: OK I've got you on the other side of the state due east of Hartford (where my evil #1 X lives). If it's still not right, gimme another clue...


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

this sounds like fun. i'm at 37843.... who is near me? and is it the most direct route, or seeing how many people can lay hands on the little feller?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

bill in oh said:


> What am *I* going to do? *I'm* not the possessor of the possessed elf.... LOL I'm strictly the reporter..... Don't shoot the messenger... LOL


Sorry Bill  but you are possessor of _the map _ :hobbyhors


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

So far here's the list of brave souls. 33 by my count.
Please check your location (if you haven't) and send me a correction if necessary... Shygal and Sue, I think your icons are home..

trixiwick
stanb999	
A'sta at Hofstead
Meg Z
Aintlifegrand
NWoods_Hippie
tallpines
mwhit
Shygal
Michael W. Smith
hollym
naturewoman
MawKettle
triana1326
ruby_jane
indypartridge
silentcrow
cowgirlone
Oggie
tiffnzacsmom
suelandress
mama2littleman
farmergirl
bill in oh
AR Cattails
gleanerl
wy_white_wolf (1)
wy_white_wolf (2)
Danaus29
RachAnn in NW Okla
MarleneS
gracegarden
KY Guest
PBPitcher


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Well, I'm sure I can get a picture of the elf in King George County Jail if ya want! If the elf needs a ride around Fredericksburg, VA (NE VA, 1 hr north or Richmond) I'd be more than happy to accomodate him. I can even drive him across the HarryNice Memorial Bridge into Maryland and get his picture with the cops there. I would be willing to connect the WV and NC points if needed...sounds like a fun homeschool geography lesson in the makings to track the elf's movements and be part of it.
Zip is 22485; and willing to travel to states bordering VA to help out.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Add me please. I live in Priest River,Idaho 83856

bassketcher


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

If he wants to come to the Great Lakes State you can put me down. If you draw a line from Grand Rapids to Lansing I'm one half way between, zip 48846. I'd be willing to travel a bit south or north to pick up or drop off. Are we doing this in the dead of winter? Has he left home yet?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

bill in oh said:


> I created this map to help facilitate the connections to get Elfiie from trixiwick to Aintlifegrand. We're gonna need a bunch more folks on board to get this to cover any significant part of the US. If you want your location placed on the map either as a volunteer to transport the evil little guy or just as an HT member, post your information in this thread and I'll add you to the map. PLEASE include a geographical clue (ie NE Ohio, Medina County) to narrow down your location - especially if you want to provide some transportation for Elfie.
> 
> If you're already on the map and I've missed your location, post a more accurate description and I'll move you...
> 
> ...



just moving the map link to page 2....


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> I live near Ruby_Jane...but between us we can get him somewhere! I think he needs to spend a little time on the Appalachian Trail!
> 
> Rose
> 
> South west Virginia (close to TN and NC border).


And the Blue Ridge Parkway....


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Are we doing this in the dead of winter?


Probably for part of the trip



BetsyK in Mich said:


> Has he left home yet?


Nope - trixiwick is on vacation (out of the country, I believe). We're anticipating the end of the month (October) for the odyssey to begin...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm on the border of Wythe and Smith Counties, Virginia between Marion and Wytheville. I can tag team with Ruby_Jane and Rose2005.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Our zip is 47863

New Goshen, Indiana.

If we can help, let us know.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I am in Nemo, SD, 57759. That could be to far out of route. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheryl in SD said:


> I am in Nemo, SD, 57759. That could be to far out of route. Let me know if I can help.


No, Cheryl, that's a perfect link to the NW - THANKS for gettin on board!!


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm near Charlottesville, Virginia, can drive north to DC or south to Richmond (or further, depending on the time of the year).


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

Doesn't look like there's anyone in Kansas who's willing to host Elfie so I'll volunteer. My zip code is 67060, just south of Wichita.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

If this thing ends up forming a glowing, upside down pentagram across the cont'l united states, I'm blaming youse guys.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Karen said:


> I'm on the border of Wythe and Smith Counties, Virginia between Marion and Wytheville. I can tag team with Ruby_Jane and Rose2005.


Karen, according to the address you sent me for a quilt swap, we passed right close by your place on our way to N.C. a couple weeks ago.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I;m in Allegheny County PA 15143. If you need some one else in this area, Seems like you have a lot in SE pa.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

trappmountain, ya just never know - thanks


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

ellebeaux said:


> I'm near Charlottesville, Virginia, can drive north to DC or south to Richmond (or further, depending on the time of the year).




I'm near Charlottesville, Va, also. I don't want to drive up north to DC, but I'd be willing to go out SW towards Rose2005 or the others if that would help.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> I live near Ruby_Jane...but between us we can get him somewhere! I think he needs to spend a little time on the Appalachian Trail!
> 
> Rose
> 
> South west Virginia (close to TN and NC border).



durn rose, you got my idea. lol! i was going to take him to max patch.

i'll think of something.

seems like there are a few near me to the north, so far. i'm central east tn, at the tn/nc line.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We'd like to participate, too!

Our zip is 60008. 

I'm not afraid of no elf!

Pony!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Pony! - wondered if you were gonna weigh in...


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Glen Haven WI, zip 53810 between Prairie du Chien WI and Dubuque IA


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

I've changed trixiwick and Aintlifegrand's icon color so that everyone can have a perspective of start/finish of Elfie's odyssey. A few folks have raised the question, so I hope this helps.

And just for further clarification: trixiwick is the yellow icon on the east coast and Aintlifegrand is the other yellow icon...


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Why not, after all I didn't want to see Elfie hurt.
65326 on the Lake of the Ozarks
Hillbillybob


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm near Minneapolis and I'll join the map... Can take Elfie whichever direction he needs to go...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm in western PA, zip code 15106 ... I think between Trappmountain, Tiffandzacsmom (hey, when did you move??) and I, we can get Elfie across quite a bit of territory!


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm in Illinois - 61068.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

bill in oh said:


> Pony! - wondered if you were gonna weigh in...



I only just saw Tallpines' cross-post last night. Sounds like fun!

Pony!


----------



## brouwer (May 18, 2006)

I am in southwest minnesota - zip code 56144


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Updated list of 'map members' - to see the folks listed since the previous update, skip to *

trixiwick
stanb999
A'sta at Hofstead
Meg Z
Aintlifegrand
NWoods_Hippie
tallpines
mwhit
Shygal
Michael W. Smith
hollym
naturewoman
MawKettle
triana1326
ruby_jane
indypartridge
silentcrow
cowgirlone
Oggie
tiffnzacsmom
suelandress
mama2littleman
farmergirl
bill in oh
AR Cattails
gleanerl
wy_white_wolf (1)
wy_white_wolf (2)
Danaus29
RachAnn in NW Okla
MarleneS
gracegarden
KY Guest
PBPitcher

*The following are listed since the last update
ihedrick
SquashNut	
marvella	
Rose2005	
BetsyK in Mich	
Mr.Hoppes	
Cheryl in SD	
ellebeaux	
threadneedle	
trappmountain	
3sunz	
Cabin Fever	
dunroven	
Dutchie	
Pony!	
Cheribelle	
yankeeterrier	
Hillbillybob	
willow_girl	
freegal	
brouwer	
Oceanrose


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Does Elfie already have a trip to the Pacific planned? I am less than an hour away, and we could go do the beach. Oh, zip is 97435


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually, I'm in Winthrop 04364, on the west side of Augusta, but I don't mind that Google's put me in Dresden. Pop's Strawberries is a great place to be!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

rose2005 said:


> I live near Ruby_Jane...but between us we can get him somewhere! I think he needs to spend a little time on the Appalachian Trail!


We can get him to the start of the 100 mile wilderness!!


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

Can I join, too? 

Marienville, PA. 16239


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in IL, and from the look of the map right now, I should be able to work with Mr. Hoppes, Pony! and freegal.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

silentcrow said:


> Can I join, too?
> 
> Marienville, PA. 16239


LOL You were already on the map - I just had you about 30 miles NW of wheere you should have been...


----------



## tupper (Jul 8, 2005)

You can add me MN 55956


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm going to ask the mods to move this thread to the ELFIE FORUM!! YAY


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm not marked on the map, in south-central TN, just above the AL state line. Hmmm...


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim S. said:


> in south-central TN, just above the AL state line. Hmmm...


Did I get close?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

We are at zip 70791. We think Elfie should come spend some time here...maybe we'll take him to the alligator farm!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I've missed out on most of this, but I don't think I want anything to do with that evil little creature!

I wouldn't be much help anyway - Oggie and I live in the same town. I can also say you're about 75 miles off on his dot, Bill!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Christine in OK said:


> I've missed out on most of this, but I don't think I want anything to do with that evil little creature!


 Smart lady... LOL



Christine in OK said:


> I can also say you're about 75 miles off on his dot, Bill!


Thanks for the heads up. All I had to go on was central OK and that he's apparently near a lake - picked the wrong lake, huh? I'm not going to move it unless he asks - again, some folks are pretty private about their location


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

wow - you are fast - I post on the other thread and come here and I'm already on the map!


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks, Bill. I'm a little farther east, so you did a great job. Happy to host another elf, since all mine left awhile back to join the carnival.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't look like there is anyone in my area yet. If he's coming this way, then I'm in. I'll email you my area. It's Central New York State.

update: i just noticed the two yellow points on the map. I'm not in between them. Oh well.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

If Elfie wants to come out to the Puget Sound area I'd be happy to entertain him - my Pomeranian loves Garden Gnomes (seeing as how we don't have a fire hydrant!!). I'm in zipcode 98513.

Limey


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I posted on the other thread so this is a kind of repeat
I am at 29856 can pick up or deliver at Augusta GA and will be going to Nashville TN in November.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How do I add my location to the map???


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> How do I add my location to the map???


Give them the state/county or zip code You can give the town you live in. I wouldn't give you real at home address, just close to your home. I just gave them my zip code and that I was on the lake. That will give them about 100 miles of lake roads to run over.
Hillbillybob


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> How do I add my location to the map???


Cyndi - PM me your zipcode or county - zip is easier for me, but either works


----------



## us4davis (Nov 4, 2006)

If elfie wants to take a skinny dip in the Atlantic we can provide it(we won't watch either  ). Add us too!!
We are at the jumping off point (right into the ocean) Carteret County, NC. Have family near MegZ and heading to Louisville, Kentucky in Nov. for National 4-H Avian Bowl.
chris - wife to a WONDERFUL guy- Jeff
mom to GREAT girls- Abbi and Hannah


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Does Elfie have his passport to go into Canada or Mexico? Maybe the people putting together the caravan to Alaska can take him on the trip.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

97355 - (10 miles off of I-5) 

And I know of at least one other homesteader that is about 45 mintues north of us - and Cara is about an hour south of us.

I see there is someone in eastern Oregon - I could pick up/drop off in Bend if need be.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Count us in, we are in NE MO, zip 63454. My dh and I will gladly take Elfie down to Hillbilly Bob. Excellent excuse for a road trip!! Elfie is gonna get an education on Tom Sawyer with us. Maybe we should just strap him to a raft and let him Huck Finn his way down to Southern MO?


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

How soon is all of this going to start. Need a week lead time if I make molds.
Hillbillybob


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

We don't know, Bob - that ball's in trixiwick's court and she's on vacation now. Last I discussed it with her, she thought Halloween might be appropriate LOL...

You might want to check on copyright laws before pirating the image.. Given it's age as reported by trix, the copyright may have expired, but cover your butt...


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, Elfie would have fun on the farm here and I see that some of my neighbors have already signed up! Perhaps he would like to watch the big cattle auction in town or ride a donkey or milk a goat, it's up to Elfie.

Just east of Austin, Texas, our zip 78947


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

bill in oh said:


> We don't know, Bob - that ball's in trixiwick's court and she's on vacation now. Last I discussed it with her, she thought Halloween might be appropriate LOL...
> 
> You might want to check on copyright laws before pirating the image.. Given it's age as reported by trix, the copyright may have expired, but cover your butt...


Won't know until someone turns over Elfie and looks for any marks that were added when Elfie was made but I know a few places to look. Sometimes they are on the back of the neck or towards the bottom of Elfie on the back of what Elfie is setting on. 
Sometimes no marking at all.
I don't think Elfie is a one of a kind.
Hillbillybob


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

umm, I just went in to show my dh the map and there are no blue things on it. There was earlier when I looked at it, now they are gone. What happened?


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Never mind, we tried it again and now it is working fine.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Almost all of the continental United States is covered. Just a few states left. I think Elfie is going to have a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG trip!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Still gotta fill in some of the voids west of the Mississippi - some of the current transfers out there would be over 500 miles! If you know any folks out there send 'em a PM and ask 'em to peruse the Elfie forum...

But I agree, it's coming around...


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

CAn't believe I'm saying this (note to self buy more talsmans before Weekly World News goes out of business) but here I go....I can fill a gap with a wee tour of central valley of CA (blech) and the Big Sur Coast (Yay......double YAY!!)....zipcode 95697


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

This is gonna be so cool!

I did not know that there are HT'ers so close in IL. Well, relatively close. But I mean, closer than Cyndi in Rock Falls...

And why isn't Cloverbud in on this?

C'mon, IL HT'ers! Where are the rest of you?

Pony!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, Sign me up Bill.  

Cindyc. in TN


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Area code 61231 if I can be of any assistance in getting elfie to his destination. I will be making a trip to southern wisconsin the end of the month, and I'm not too far from the mississippi.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Rock Falls is less than two hours drive for me.


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

If Elfie hits the NE ie rte 95 ..
I can give him a lift across CT to the RI border ..
or from sw CT to some one further south on rte 95 ..

OK.. to put him in the trunk ?? He scares me :dance: 

Triff ..


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Triff - Pm me your zip code - I'll add you to the map.


----------



## bobincolombia (Aug 20, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Does Elfie have his passport to go into Canada or Mexico? Maybe the people putting together the caravan to Alaska can take him on the trip.


If Elfie has a passport he's always welcome in Bogota Colombia, he'll love the year round spring weather!!


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill....looking at the map it appears that I'm within reasonable distance from mama2littleman......but we're still REAL short on the western interior.....

There's GOT to be somebody on HT in Nevada, Utah or Colorado....probably not Southern California - but, hey, who knows?

I'm also thinking that someone (you, perhaps, our fearless leader in this endeavor???) is probably going to have to actually plot The Evil One's route...otherwise he'll spend the rest of his unnatural life wandering about the country and NEVER take up residence in ALG's yard.

And some of us out here in the "western black hole" won't get to take the little guy to the meteor crater (and hold him over the edge...he he he).

BTW....I volunteer to make him his "Elfie Tour 2007" T-shirt if Trixi will tell me what size he is (in kid's sizes)! Oggie has to design it though.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

J
I/We are working on getting more folks west of the Mississippi on board. I think it will come around [albeit slooooooly]. As you read threads, you might send a quick, benign PM to anyone in that part of the country that you notice and invite them to participate...


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

87053 is where I live. I work at 87111 zip code. 

I rarely travel anywhere except the 100 mile round trip to work and back, but I'll put my hat in the ring.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

If you need any help we are in Skiatook,Ok. Might be fun to take a small road trip. Good luck w/ him. Katharine


----------



## ratdog (Sep 18, 2005)

Put me on the map.

Rensselaer, IN 47978


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Well we're WI 54401 area (Merrill actually) BUT.... we're in Quartzsite AZ for next three months to wait out the winter before hitting the road up the west coast then back to WI. 

Elfie heading west after this trip?


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Question for you...when will the grand adventure start? I am trying to plan when His Evilness will be out west, hitchin' a ride with the unsuspecting. Oh, and I have my husband on board now...BOOWAH HEHE


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

The last I talked with trixi, she was thinking Halloween might be appropriate for starting his odyssey... But I wouldn't try to speculate how long it might take to get him to any specific place - this could take months if enough folks get involved.....


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm already on the map and still want to participate. I just wanted to let you know I will be in Columbus, OH the day after Thanksgiving for a wedding(I will be spending the night and heading back in the morning). Now I could deliver it somewhere in Columbus If I have Elfie then or transport it elsewhere any other time. Just wanted to let Bill know before he starts mapping out Elfie's route.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

trappmountain said:


> I'm already on the map and still want to participate. I just wanted to let you know I will be in Columbus, OH the day after Thanksgiving for a wedding(I will be spending the night and heading back in the morning). Now I could deliver it somewhere in Columbus If I have Elfie then or transport it elsewhere any other time. Just wanted to let Bill know before he starts mapping out Elfie's route.


Thanks for the heads up, trapp, but it's not MY plan to be mapping any route for the little evil guy. I'm thinking it'll be better to let each individual make arrangements with another in their area to send him off. It would be impractical for a third party to try to coordinate folks schedules and locations for the hand offs - I'd be bangin' my head on a wall....


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

bill in oh said:


> I'd be bangin' my head on a wall....


Bill, your not doing that already?

Hillbillybob


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh no... But I can only imagine what trying to manage the third party scheduling of Elfie's Odyssey would be like.... NO THANKS.. LOL


----------



## Madge (Dec 6, 2005)

How's his swimming these days?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmm.... Let's see - he's made from CONCRETE! However, that being said, he may very well have powers (evil and otherwise) that we have no knowledge of.....


----------



## Madge (Dec 6, 2005)

I could perhaps fabricate a small life raft? Or flippers??


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Elfie may have to take a circular route and just avoid Nevada, Utah, and Colorado!!!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Triffin said:


> If Elfie hits the NE ie rte 95 ..
> I can give him a lift across CT to the RI border ..
> or from sw CT to some one further south on rte 95 ..
> 
> ...



If you pass him off to me, I can get him to RI, MA or meet some NH or Mainers at their borders.


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey count us in. Central North Carolina, little town called Lillington, zip is 27546. We will take him hiking at Raven Rock State Park.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, I just put the 100th icon on the map - guess who LOL. I think that means that there's actually 98 locations and 96 members (two have two locations) as i believe I've deleted a couple of icons after placing them (learning curve, ya know). Would still like to get some more folks in the Plains, Mountain States and Left Coast on board...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How will I know when and where to meet the notorious Elfie?


----------



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

No Canadians? How about we start an Eh-lfee relay?  :hobbyhors


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

farmergirl - please read the thread i just started 'How to become...'

FarmChiq - I'm not sure why our Canadian friends haven't joined the fray. I suspect that it's because given the size of the country and the relatively small number of Canadian members in HT that most felt that it would be logistically unrealistic to attempt to take him through Canada. There has been a few suggestions of getting him into Canada (even a query or two about his passport status), but not many. There are a number of folks in New England, New York, Minnesota, Idaho - well you check the map - that might be willing, if they came into his possession to hand him off to someone in Canada, but I think that a return hand-off would be about the only option for getting him back in 'circulation'. At least considering that we have zero map icons in Canada.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

FarmChiq said:


> No Canadians? How about we start an Eh-lfee relay?  :hobbyhors


Canada? Hmmmmm. I would think there could be a problem at customs.

"Do you have anything to declare?"

"Yes, I have within my possession an elf so evil . . . . . . . . ."

That would certainly put the country on "red alert!" Of course, you know, I've been to Canada once and getting into Canada was no problem. The problem was getting back into the U.S. Hmmmmmm, the U.S. could be rid of this evil for once and for all!!!!!!

Of course, it might be neat to drive up to customs and look at the people's faces as they see an evil face grinning at them from the back seat!!!!!!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Coming back out of Canukland one could probably get a free pass through customs if they simply glued Elfie to the hood of their vehicle - the agents, upon seeing the evil hood ornament, would all just dive under tables or run screaming into the hinterland...


----------



## Neuro (Aug 22, 2007)

IM in the Las Vegas Nevada Area you can Mark a Spot in that Area for my little Homestead i can Travel about 250_300 Miles twords the California border on my way to inlaws so if Elfie makes it to this part of the country let me know.


Ryan, Aimee and Baby Ian


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

I just came on board reading the thread, I am near NW LA, 75633


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

suelandress said:


> If you pass him off to me, I can get him to RI, MA or meet some NH or Mainers at their borders.


Hey don't forget me!! I live in massachusetts and happen to be in conneticut the 2nd sunday of every month. Right in Middletown.


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 4, 2005)

bill in oh said:


> FarmChiq - I'm not sure why our Canadian friends haven't joined the fray.


Ok, I'll bite... I can't cross into the US, but if someone can toss Elfie through customs, I'll take him on a tour of wine country and then toss him back to someone else..

postal code: L0R 1W0, southern Ontario.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

The heck with Elfie - I want a tour of wine country. LOL You're on tha map...


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

... Can't believe I'm doing this...Can't believe I'm doing this...Can't believe I'm doing this....

Okay, Bill, count me in. Winchendon, MA 01475. 

My eyes are still closed. Is it over yet? 

I can promise Elfie a ride in a firetruck and ambulance. I can't promise that he won't "accidentally" fall off! LOL!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Welcome Sherry to Elfie's Odyssey of Evil Spreading! Sherry is north of Minneapolis (that would be in Minnesota).....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

bill in oh said:


> Welcome Sherry to Elfie's Odyssey of Evil Spreading! Sherry is north of Minneapolis (that would be in Minnesota).....



Well, that's Minnesota _for now_... Once Elfie's Odyssey really gets rolling, who can say what will happen to geography as we know it?

Pony!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Pony said:


> Well, that's Minnesota _for now_... Once Elfie's Odyssey really gets rolling, who can say what will happen to geography as we know it?
> 
> Pony!


Soooo... Pony! - you think Minnesota could become say Arizona? THAT would certainly put a kink in Cabinfever's winter sports plans. LOL


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Terran in southern VT. 05342, near Mass border.....if I can be of service, let me know......... :hobbyhors


----------



## Sherry (May 11, 2002)

Well if Ellfie heats it up a little in January, maybe we could go waterskiing. 

Oh what am I saying, he will spread whatever kind of mischief he wants to!


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

It's likely to be January by the time he gets to MN. But if he wants to water ski (which I doubt since he's CONCRETE) he'll make it warm enough - much to Cabinfever's chagrin. A more likely scenario is that he'd want to race CF on the snowmobiles and would cause a record 60" snowfall to facilitate that desire. Then move on to his next vict... er custodian.


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

Well it looks like I better jump in this! Enough just watching Elfies plans. How about Eastern Washington?? It looks kind of empty of folks right now. I do travel abit so can likely catch up with someone for a hand off! (99336)
Denise


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Where is Elfie now?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

NE PA - Michael W. Smith has him.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...8,-71.542969&spn=13.879507,29.882813&z=5&om=1


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

bill in oh said:


> NE PA - Michael W. Smith has him.


North WEST PA, Bill, North WEST!!!!! He is to be transferred to willow_girl on Sunday, but a snow storm may delay that.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

My bad - fingers did not obey brain....


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Okay, okay, okay...... (I know I'm gonna regret this)

I'm up in the top corner of the Left Coast, 98266.

I can get to Seattle to take custody and hand him back off again. I'm only a couple miles from the Canadian Border, I can probably get him across and back again if he hasn't gotten into Canada via some other nefarious method....

Now we need someone on the Idaho/Montana border to get him over the Rockies.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Savinggrace and Family; Midway between Chicago and Milwaukee. (60072) However we have a very busy household and don't have much use for freeloaders....he will need to pitch in and do something productive; think he can manage to operate a flatbed tow truck on muncipal calls? (or at least co pilot)


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

He's just trekkin right along!

We're hanging in SE MO for a couple months then heading back up home to WI (change of plans, yeah, we didn't make it to OR from AZ but did see seven states instead).

Actually, we're not too far from Tallpines, over there about hmm 90 mins drive west of us. *waves*


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

IThe weather is nice here in Ga this week. 30108. Come see me if you get a chance. thanks.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Against my better judgement.....

if perchance Elfie should get to visit with Moonkitten down there in balmy Southern Ontario, I would consider hosting the traveler. Perhaps he'll freeze that evil smirk right off his face.

Location? North Bay is on the shores of Lake Ni----ing - and slightly south of that. P0H 1Z0. 

The bad word in the middle of the lake? Well, it contains two Ss, and I won't do it in your pool.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Just a travel note. I am driving from Minneapolis to Seattle in AUGUST! IF (and it appears it may be the case) Elfie is still drifting around the East/Midwest whatever at that point, he and that scary bad seed Elf thing are more than welcome to see the Rockies with me...


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

I am near Grants Pass Oregon. Can take him north.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I just posted a new thread that Elfie has worn out his welcome in PA, and tiffnzacsmom is ready to send the little ... whatever it is along its path.

If you're next in line to receive Elfie, please speak up. 

The closest folks I can see to where tiffnzac is would be Ellebeaux and Danaus29.

If I'm wrong, please correct me. 

Pony!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> Bill not in OH....
> 
> Please can you remove my name from the map as we are moving.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I dodged the bullet too, since I don't think the little guy is gonna make it to Seattle! Whew! Can you take me off, too?

Cindyc.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Geesh, bunch of scaredycats! Or is it just that he and Heidi are thrilled having a whole house to themselves? They haven't even bothered the resident raccoon.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

cindy-e said:


> Well, I guess I dodged the bullet too, since I don't think the little guy is gonna make it to Seattle! Whew! Can you take me off, too?
> 
> Cindyc.


Cindy - who are you?
A) cindy-e in Seattle?
B) cindyc in TN?


----------



## Ivy DragonWind (Nov 20, 2006)

I must be nuts, but I can give Elfie a rendezvous in OK if he makes it down this way. We are always driving around so he should be outta here quickly. And we will be in Omaha around 4 July, so we can pick him up from there!

ZIP 73521


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, he's here with me, and I don't want to hang on to the little monster longer than necessary.

I'm trying to line up a goat in SW MO at the end of the month (as well as dropping off a rabbit buck). 

In the meantime, is anyone along the way? Looking forward to meeting up with another homesteader? 

Willing to put life and limb on the line to say, "Yeah, I did it. I hosted Elfie and Heidi!"

C'mon. Don't be skeered! We only have to get the little blighter to Shreveport. 

How hard can that be? <shudder>


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Pony said:


> Okay, he's here with me, and I don't want to hang on to the little monster longer than necessary.
> 
> I'm trying to line up a goat in SW MO at the end of the month (as well as dropping off a rabbit buck).
> 
> ...


Is Efie still with you Pony or has he moved on?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Is Efie still with you Pony or has he moved on?


Still here with me. Couldn't get a connection on such short notice, and of course, there was that massive storm that moved through SO MO on Friday. 

Bud D Dawg kept trying to lift his leg on Elfie (not on Heidi, though). He somehow seems to sense that Elfie may be trouble, and I think he's trying to assert dominance over him.

We moved the Cantankerous Couple to a place where Bud D won't be able to get them. But even Duh Dawg knows they're trouble!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think Oggie needs them. They would sure put his cats in line, or add to the evilness.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Any new development in the elf transportation department?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nope, not a thing. Can't seem to get anyone lined up to whom I can pass him and his consort.

Maybe people are too busy, with planting and haying and... I don't know.

SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME YOU'LL TAKE THIS ELF!!

Darn, whose brainy idea was this, anyway?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Pony said:


> Darn, whose brainy idea was this, anyway?


I can't seem to recall....


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Regardless of who's idea it was, Elfie and his trollop need to continue their journey!!!!!!

Pony, I'd advise you to post about Elfie & Heidi needing a ride from where you are and heading towards his final destination. Surely if you post on General Chat, Countryside Families, and Homesteading Questions SOMEBODY will continue with the journey.

It isn't fair to Aintlifegrand that she has been waiting for all this time. Surely someone from this forum can meet you and set up the next person to hand Elfie & Heidi on to the next person.

The "Elfie Forum" shouldn't have ever been moved to the Administrator forum as everyone has forgot (or most everyone) has forgot about him. 

He really needs to get to his NEW home!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Regardless of who's idea it was, Elfie and his trollop need to continue their journey!!!!!!
> 
> Pony, I'd advise you to post about Elfie & Heidi needing a ride from where you are and heading towards his final destination. Surely if you post on General Chat, Countryside Families, and Homesteading Questions SOMEBODY will continue with the journey.
> 
> ...


 Michael, if you do a search, you will see that I have posted repeatedly for someone, ANYone, to pick him up. I've looked on the Elfie map along the way toward LA, and none of the people I've contacted are willing or able to meet up with me.

BELIEVE ME, there is nothing I want more than to pass these two along. I've had nothing but trouble since they've been here. Raccoons, 'possums, rain, hail, escaping rabbits, flooded gardens...

Seriously, I have tried, and I became very discouraged. It's not like I want to hang on to these things, and I just don't know what to do about it any more.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I feel your pain.......

parcel post?? since they can't seem to get to western NM so I & can transport across AZ towards CA.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

NEWS FLASH!! 

Elfie and his mate Heidi are now in....<drum roll please> WISCONSIN!! (again). JUST in time for Football and Oktoberfest!! ooOOOOO!! Beer and Bratwurst!!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> NEWS FLASH!!
> 
> Elfie and his mate Heidi are now in....<drum roll please> WISCONSIN!! (again). JUST in time for Football and Oktoberfest!! ooOOOOO!! Beer and Bratwurst!!


That's a long ways from LA! ound: I pity the people who will be visited by the evil duo over the winter months. Those in the pairs path should probably start preparing for blizzards, record breaking snowfalls and ice. eep:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh no!

We've had such a good productive summer.
With Ellfie back in Wisconsin, we probably will have a cursed winter.

Good thing our garden has been rather productive and I've gotten a good deal of canning done.

Perhaps we should get the snowmobile tuned up!

Or ---- perhaps we could get Elffie out of Wis before winter sets in.

We're traveling to Maryland in Oct and will be passing close to Winconsin Anne's place --- could pick Elfie and Heidi up --- but I already know that DH has had his patience stretched to the limit with Ellfie.

Anyone else able to help get him out of Wisconsin?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am thrilled to find that this has been moved to where hopefully it will get more traffic!!!!! Thank you!!!!

So, where are Elfie and Heidi and when will they make it to their new home? Who has custody and where will they be going next? Let's get them to their new home people! This has drug on far too long!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This could be a GREAT Move!
Who knows where Elfie is?

Elfie was placed in "Limbo" so long ago that many people may not even know about him.

The last I heard WisAnne was going to pick him up from someone .........
Was it Pony?

And then WisAnne stopped posting here so I have no idea where Elfie and Heidi landed.

Perhaps they've finally arrived at their intended location.

Can anyone help fill in the blank spaces?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, Pony had got stuck with the dastardly duo after a few connections had fallen through. Bad things happened on Pony's end and she had no gas money/vehicle (can't remember which) to get them away from her place. WisAnne had picked them up and then dropped off the radar.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

last I talked to Ann via Facebook she was looking into getting them shipped to the end person. She was not doing the traveling that had been expected and has pretty much stopped posting on HT. She may be at that rabbit forum they started, but I'm not even sure there from the sounds of it.

Who was suppose to get them, and can you see if they have arrived by shipment?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Aintlifegrand was the end recipient. Not quite sure of the location. On the first page of this thread there used to be a map. Didn't check to see if it's still linked.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok so who is Elfie?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The new photo site won't allow me to share pictures. I did have one on Webshots but can't access it now.

Elfie is a little concrete elf statue, his par amour Heidi is a ceramic Dutch girl statue. The owner of Elfie had decided the little elf had to leave his property. Many plans were made to destroy the concrete elf including salt disintegration and chopping with a diamond dressed concrete saw. One of the HT posters fell for the impish grin on Elfie's smug little face and decided they must posses this concrete elf. So the elf left it's home on the way to his new home. Along the way he accumulated many treasures and mementos of his travels. And he picked up a little ceramic Dutch girl named Heidi. They have wreaked havoc at the places they have visited along the way including a rare spring deep snow fall while they were here with me.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> last I talked to Ann via Facebook she was looking into getting them shipped to the end person. She was not doing the traveling that had been expected and has pretty much stopped posting on HT. She may be at that rabbit forum they started, but I'm not even sure there from the sounds of it.
> 
> Who was suppose to get them, and can you see if they have arrived by shipment?


Hi Angie... I bought Elfie from Trxiwick and the last known to me was about a year ago.. Wisconsin Ann had them and was coming this way..that was a year ago...I would love to have him still and would pay for his shipping if you hear from her let her know


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll post on her Facebook and see what happens.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have posted on Ann's wall/page about this thread etc. and that the Gnomes need to get a move on.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Where, oh where, is Elfie?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann in WI had it last I heard.


----------

